# Lenovo Ideapad S10e Lesertest von STSLeon



## STSLeon (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo Community, 

normalerweise bin lese ich meistens nur mit und poste meine Kommentare oder versuche auf Fragen zu antworten. Heute will ich jedoch meine Review zum Lenovo Ideapad S10e posten und hoffe ich kann einigen unschlüssigen Käufern, die mit der Anschaffung eines Netbooks spielen, doch noch eine Hilfestellung geben. 

Im Laufe des Semester habe ich gemerkt, dass mein Asus EEE 701 doch etwas zu klein ist, wenn es darum ging Präsentation oder ähnliches noch mal zu überarbeiten. Auch ist mir auf Dauer negativ aufgestoßen, dass ich das Display nicht voll auflösen konnte, wenn ein Beamer mit der Auflösung von 1280*1024 angeschlossen war. Als mein Vater mir an Silvester sagte, dass er die Anschaffung eines "Netbooks" (Begriff rechtlich umschritten) plante, war die Idee geboren. Von da war es nur noch ein kurzer Schritt und der Asus war an meinen Vater verkauft, der nun ein günstiges Netbook bekommt, mit Windows XP und dem kompletten Officepaket und bei mir war das Kapital vorhanden etwas größeres zu kaufen.  Da ich von diesen kleinen Geräten doch noch immer begeistert bin (geringes Gewicht, lange Akkulaufzeiten) war klar, dass ein Gerät der 10 Zoll Klasse ins Haus kommt. 

Zu Beginn standen zur Auswahl der "Asus EEE 1000 Go", der "MSI Wind", das "Samsung NC10", über diverse Tests kam später das "Lenovo Ideapad S10e" noch dazu. Da alle diese Geräte über die gleiche Hardware verfügen, kam es auf die zusätzliche Ausstattung an. So standen nur noch die Geräte von Samsung und Lenovo zur Auswahl. Der NC10 punktete mit einer normal großen Tastatur, während der Lenovo mit Austattung punktet. Zudem ist der Lenovo günstiger und daher wurde er auch per Express am Donnerstagabend bestellt. 

Leider ist AMD noch nicht mit Prozessoren in dieser Geräteklasse vertreten, sonst wäre ein kleiner AMD geworden. 

 Am Samstag um 9 Uhr klingte es auch schon und das Frühstück war vergessen. 

Die technischen Daten

Intel Atom N270@1,6 Ghz
10,2 Zoll Display mit 1024*576 (LED Glare Display)
1 Gig DDR2 mit 667 Mhz
Intel GMA 950
2 USB
1*Headset
1* Analog Anschluss
Bluetooth
Realtek HD-Audio
4 in 1 Cardreader
Extension-Slot

Bilder sind alle als Anhänge eingebunden, das erste zeigt den normalen Karton, das zweite den Laptop noch im Karton und das dritte das leider recht spärliche Zubehör (da war Asus  besser). Die restlichen Bilder zeigen, das Gerät mit dem überstehenden Akku, sowie die Rückseite, hinter den Schrauben ist auch gleich die Festplatte.

Das Gerät ist sehr kompakt gehalten, auf den ersten Blick wirkt eher wie in 9 Zoll Gerät. 

Der Betrieb:

Beim ersten Start, darf man alle Einstellungen für Win Xp vornehmen, Benutzer konfigurieren, Software einstellen usw. Als Gratis Software sind dabei die 60 Trail Version von Office 2007 und Norton 09. Da ich aber Office 2003 vorziehe und von Norton auch nicht viel halte sind beide recht schnell von der Platte geflogen. Zum Stichwort Festplatte: Das Gerät hat eine 160 GB Platte verbaut, die in 2 Partitionen aufgeteilt ist, einmal 145 GB und einmal 15 Gb. Die 15 GB Partition ist versteckt, da sich dort alle Daten für die Recovery befinden. 

Der Rest ist WinXP wie gehabt. Nett ist die Autoupdatefunktion von Lenovo, die nach neuen Treibern für das Gerät suchen. (Kenne das nur von teureren Geräten). 

Auch das Display ist hell genug um damit dauerhaft Arbeiten zu können, auch nach mehreren Stunden Access-Datenbank / SQL hatte ich keine Ermüdungserscheinungen. Der Glare-Effekt (den ich eigentlich nicht leiden kann) ist nicht weiter störend, wie sich das aber beim Arbeiten in anderer Umgebung auswirkt kann ich leider nicht sagen.  

Tastatur: Der Druckpunkt ist angenehm, die Größe doch akzeptabel. Allerdings wäre etwas größer doch angenehmer. Das Tocuhpad arbeitet sehr präzise und hat ein nettes Gimmik, wie beim Iphone kann man damit Bilder auseinander ziehen. Ist allerdings einen Tick zu klein.

Temperatur: Die Wärmeabfuhr scheint relativ gut zu gelingen. Die Tischplatte wird zwar warm, aber der Prozessor bleibt bei 42 Grad laut Everest. Nervig: Der Lüfter läuft nicht konstant mit, springt aber alle 20 Sek, kurz mit voller Power an. Hoffe, das läßt sich über Speedfan noch regeln. 

Der Akku läuft und läuft. Einmal vollständig geladen, kann man über 5 Stunden damit arbeiten oder surfen, dafür darf der Akku auch überstehen 

Nun in Kurzform Pro und Contra:

Pro:

Kompaktes Gerät
Geringer Preis
Gutes Display
Reichhaltige Ausstattung (Hard- und Software)
Win XP 
Lange Akkulaufzeit
Festplatte einfach Austauschbar
Idiotensicheres Recoverysystem

Contra:

Nur 2* USB
Der Lüfter
Der überstehende Akku (vom Design her häßlich)

Fazit: Man merkt deutlich, dass Lenovo die Computerparte von IBM gekauft hat. Auch wenn das Gerät optisch etwas langweilig wirkt so ist doch die Ausstattung und Leistung über jeden zweifel erhaben. In Kombination mit dem günstigen Preis auf jedenfall Unschlagbar und daher uneingeschränkt empfehlbar. 

Für Fragen bin ich jederzeit offen!


----------



## roga01 (14. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mir ein "Netbook" kaufen würde, wäre es auch das (eines) von Lenovo.
Wie viel hast du da für bezahlt? Ich würde es für 333€ bekommen.
Ich warte aber lieber, bis die Netbooks mit Dual Core Atom's und besserer Graka raus kommen und billiger werden.
Ich finde, dass die von Lenovo noch am besten aussehen vor allem in rot.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Januar 2009)

netter test 

ich hab mich für den EEE 1000H entschieden und habs auch nicht bereut.
vorteil vom asus ist W-LAN N-draft, etwa 6h akku laufzeit (mit meinem neuen reise akku sogar bis zu 14 stunden  ) und es gibt ihn in meiner lieblingsfarbe schwarz


----------



## roga01 (15. Januar 2009)

Den Lenovo gibt es auch in schwarz


----------



## STSLeon (16. Januar 2009)

Leider war er in Schwarz bei amazon nicht sofort lieferbar, da hätte er mir auch besser gefallen und wäre günstiger gewesen. Ich hab 356€ für das Gerät gezahlt und 6€ für den Expressversand. Ich bin am überlegen über Steam Half life 2 aufzuspielen. Mit den ganzen frei verfügbaren Modifikationen, könnte man so unterwegs auch ein bißchen zocken.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (18. Januar 2009)

schöner test. ich werde mir wohl den EEE 1000 hohlen

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## Kadauz (19. Januar 2009)

roga01 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ein "Netbook" kaufen würde, wäre es auch das (eines) von Lenovo.
> Wie viel hast du da für bezahlt? Ich würde es für 333€ bekommen.
> Ich warte aber lieber, bis die Netbooks mit Dual Core Atom's und besserer Graka raus kommen und billiger werden.
> Ich finde, dass die von Lenovo noch am besten aussehen vor allem in rot.



Wann sollen die kommen? Und warum sollen dann die Netbooks mit Dual Core und besserer Grafik noch günstiger sein? GÜnstiger gehts doch eigentlich nicht mehr.

Wie lange ist denn die Garantie?


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (19. Januar 2009)

Microsoft (oder wars intel) hat doch letztens erst bekannt gegeben, dass Netbooks mit nem Dualcore kein XP spendiert bekommen...deshalb gibt es die wohl fast nur in Nettops.


----------



## Nuklon (19. Januar 2009)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Leider war er in Schwarz bei amazon nicht sofort lieferbar, da hätte er mir auch besser gefallen und wäre günstiger gewesen. Ich hab 356€ für das Gerät gezahlt und 6€ für den Expressversand. Ich bin am überlegen über Steam Half life 2 aufzuspielen. Mit den ganzen frei verfügbaren Modifikationen, könnte man so unterwegs auch ein bißchen zocken.


schon ausprobiert?
Bei nem Kumpel gab es mit dem Asus 1000H nur nen schwarzen Bildschirm bei CS:S .d.h., das Spile lief(man konnte das Klicken des Menüs hören) aber der bildschrim blieb schwarz. Wär bei mir natürlich ein Kaufargument, wenn das funktionieren würde.


----------



## STSLeon (20. Januar 2009)

Nein, bin im Moment noch ziemlich im Stress, werde es aber hoffentlich zum We hinbekommen. Ich denke es wird auf jedenfall mit der Auflösung Probleme geben, aber mal sehen. Melde mich dann sofort


----------



## Kadauz (20. Januar 2009)

DAs könnt ihr vergessen. Die Source Engine wird auf den normalen Netbooks keinesfalls laufen. Und wenn, dann erbärmlich grottig.


----------



## Nuklon (4. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch das s10e geholt und habe zwei Stunden an der Deinstallation  nicht benötigter Software und dem Windowsupdate gesessen.

Zu STSLeons Bericht muss ich anmerken, dass im Gegensatz zu dem Asus 1000H von einem Kumpel hier weder Maus noch Schutzhülle mitgeliefert wurde. Damit muss man die sich extra kaufen, womit man wieder beim Preis des Asus ist.


----------



## dirtdevil (12. Februar 2009)

Also cs 1.6 läuft sogar in höchsten einstellungen und angeblich soll gta3 auch flüssig laufen.


----------



## STSLeon (15. Februar 2009)

Nuklon;542466
Zu STSLeons Bericht muss ich anmerken schrieb:
			
		

> Das das Zubehör im Vergleich zu Asus Geräten sehr mager ist hab ich aber erwähnt . Ich weiß nicht wieviel du für den Gerät bezahlt hast. Ich habe für das Gerät mit WinXp 356€ bezahlt und selbst mit Tasche+Maus wäre ich günstiger gewesen als bei dem Asus netbook. Da der Preis zwischenzeitlich aber deutlich gestiegen ist, ist dieser Vorteil natürlich weg.


----------



## Nuklon (15. Februar 2009)

Ich habe einen Zehner mehr gezahlt. Was nicht wirklich schlimm ist.
Zum arbeiten reicht er.


----------



## Anonymous (8. März 2009)

*STSLeon*, ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für deine Windows XP Seriennummer.


----------



## STSLeon (9. März 2009)

Oh, danke für den Hinweis


----------

